# el rey chocolate, can we talk?



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

I did not like this chocolate at first, BUT,
once I got used to using it and finding the rich flavor of the milk chocolate and the beyond bittersweet of the extra bitter, I must say I really like the stuff. Not for all uses but great for flourless chocolate cake and the milk for mousse. the white has a true cocobutter bent to it. 
Any thoughts?
This stuff has big flavor.

------------------
bake first, ask questions later


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I tried it 5 years ago, when it first started becoming popular, and it didn't taste all that special. As I recall, it had a very sharp, acidic aftertaste. I tasted it next to the Callebaut that I usually use.

I would be willing to try it again. Sometimes my tastes change. After all, I like Scharffenberger, and that is not a mellow flavor at all.

I'll try to get a block, and do another taste test. I'd like to check out the white too. I don't like the Callebaut white very much.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I did an assortment with ElRey, Callebaut, Scharrfen berger, and nestle....

Normally I use Valharona, but I really am into ElRey and Sharfff right now...I didn't have to get used to it...

Lindt is the white chocolate I use. alittle toooo sweet but better than other's I've had.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

mur,
love the el rey white, very rich, round and full flavored. not like the sweet overly white white chocolates often seen on the market.


----------



## richardl (Sep 7, 2002)

ElRey have a special chocolate called San Joaquin Private Reserve
.
Price is much higher then anyother of their chocolates. 
I wondered how does it taste like?
Said to be made from the famous Ocumare Criollo bean.
What's specialty of this bean?


----------

